# where can i buy floating plants?



## EMD1 (Jan 22, 2012)

i live in northeast pa there areant many known places to go to and buy freshwater plants but i know they exist because ive seen them before. my question is do you know any website i can purchase floating plant clippings? 


i want something thatll grow like wild fire in my tank.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

You can actually post here in the freshwater plant area,asking or someone,or go through Aquabid.com.

If you dont mind duckweed,I know a user in PA who has some and Im almost positive she would be willing to share some with you.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

hi  I'm in south central Pa and as bev said I do have some duckweed that I would be more than happy to mail to you. I have been cleaning it out weekly, but if you are interested I will let it grow some and send you a nice gob of it.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

aquabid as said before and liveaquaria sells plants as well.

Freshwater Plants: Freshwater Aquarium Plant Species for the Home Aquarium

I haven't bought any plants from liveaquaria before I just know they sell them.


----------



## z1200 (Jan 26, 2012)

I've been looking for some also. I live in NorthernPA.


----------



## logan84 (Jul 27, 2011)

I've had some pretty good results with AquaBid.com and would certainly second that suggestion. Just have to be diligent with your item review before you purchase - I've seen some outrageous shipping fees before. 

Also eBay has been good to me. Good luck!


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

check out AquariumPlants.com

for fast growing plants I use anacharis, wisteria, and vals.

my .02


----------



## debisbooked (Jan 7, 2012)

majerah1 said:


> You can actually post here in the freshwater plant area,asking or someone,or go through Aquabid.com.
> 
> If you dont mind duckweed,I know a user in PA who has some and Im almost positive she would be willing to share some with you.


I have duckweed I can mail to you for free. Of course, you will hate me in a matter of months. Duckweed gets into the filter, clogs the sink, makes it difficult to feed the fish when you must swat the stuff out of the way first! *w3


----------

